# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  razlika između induciranog poroda i elektivnog carskog reza

## rena7

Prvi porod mi je bio inducirani. Razlog indukcije- puknuće vodenjaka, sve ostalo ok. Tek mi je počeo kapati vodenjak i za dvadesetak minuta sam dobila drip. Nakon toga, sve ostalo u paketu što ide uz njega. Nakon poroda sam bila ošamućena danima. Ukratko- jadna. Kako je bilo djetetu, mojoj bebi, ne znam. Ono što sam vidjela prostim okom, bio je plav oko očiju, popucane kapilare u očima, deformirana glavica, spavao je danima, budila sam ga za hranjenje. Pedijatri su rekli da je ok. 
I sada ja pitam, koliko je inducirani porod dobar za dijete? Što dijete proživljava u tom trenutku, kakve mogu biti posljedice za njega?
Čitala sam o elektivnom carskom rezu, dobar dio i na ovom forumu. Zaključak- nije dobar za dijete i djetetovo zdravlje (pod pretpostavkom da sam dobro zaključila).
Zanima me onda, koja je razlika, ustvari koje je zlo manje, inducirani porod ili elektivni carski rez?
Zbunjena sam, a puno je informacija i oprečnih mišljenja, a ja bi htjela  razjasniti stvar. Razmišljam o drugom djetetu. Nikako ne bi htjela da oboje prođemo kao što smo bebač i ja prošli prvi puta. Znam da je prirodni porod najbolja opcija, ali svoj adut i vjerovanje u prirodni porod sam ispucala tamo gdje sam to najmanje očekivala. Ne želim pogriješiti ovaj puta. Želim biti informirana i spremna, pa eto- čitam.  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

ja sam bila inducirana i osjecala sam se kao ti, otprilike. drugo dijete sam rodila doma, bez icega, bilo mi je super i osjecala sam se genijalno poslije. tak da ne mora biti da si ispucala  :Smile: . e sad, na pitanje indukcija vs. carski.. mislim da je skroz individualno, neke zene super produ s indukcijom dok bi drugima bilo bolje da idu odmah na (sto se popularno naziva) in-labor, non-emergency carski. neka generalna preporuka (koje se kod nas, ja mislim, ne drze bas) je da, ako nakon 4 sata ndukcije nema pomaka, bolje ici na cr.

joj sjecam se tog osjecaja, ko da su mi oduzeli porod. bljak. bas mi je zao. nadam se da ces se drugim porodom izljeciti  :Love:

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam imala dva inducirana poroda, i osim što su bili malo prebrzi (oba puta cca 2,5 sata od prvog truda, bez obzira na minmalnu dozu dripa), nemam većih zamjerki. Znala sam u što ulazim, imala sam oba puta liječnika kojem sam potpuno vjerovala (što je meni jako važno), sat vremena nakon poroda bila sam kao da nisam rodila. Prvi put 3-4 površinska šava, drugi put ni to. 

Ali, ništa nije napravljeno protiv moje volje.

----------


## Elinor

*rena7* ne znam kad si rodila prvu bebu, ali danas se u nekim rodilištima možeš dogovoriti da ne dobiješ drip 20 min nakon puknuća vodenjaka, nego 12-24 sata. Za to vrijeme se stigneš sama poroditi. Meni su u Rijeci dali 12 sati bez intervencija a u Varaždinu te puste i duže. Osobno mislim da bih radije odabrala carski nego bjesomučno dripanje, radi bliske prijateljice koja je zbog dripa jako loše prošla na porodu.  :Sad:

----------


## rena7

Elinor što to znači radi dripa prošla loše? Kako loše, što je bilo? To su činjenice koje mene zanimaju. Htjela bi vidjeti kakve posljedice može ostaviti drip, a što za bebu nije dobro u slučaju elektivnog carskog. Ustvari, zašto se u većini naših rodilišta rade indukcije ako to nije dobro za bebu? Zašto se izbjegava elektivni ako ostavlja posljedice kao i indukcija? Želim si to razjasniti i donijeti pametnu odluku.

----------


## bfamily

Nemam iskustva s indukcijom, ali imam s elektivnim carskim tj. carskim na hladno (i to 2 puta).
U mom slučaju nije bilo nikakve posljedice za bebu. A mislim da se izbjegava carski jer je doktorima kompliciranije, državi skuplje.... možda sam u krivu ali tako sam ja to doživjela, dok dripom ubrzavaju stvar, prištekaju ti ga i čekaju da se otvoriš.....
Samo znam da se ježim tog dripa, gela i cijelog tog paketa

----------


## mamma Juanita

rena7, probaj ukucati u pretražnik "inducirani porod" ili "indukcija".
postoje još dvije opcije koje nisi navela:
- ne-hitni carski rez napravljen u porodu nakon što su trudovi započeli,
što je puno bolja opcija za dijete nego elektivni, čisto radi činjenice da je dijete spremnije za porod
i poslalo je hormonalni signal da su pluća zrela;
- spontano započet vaginalni porod bez ubrzavanja dripom

ovo zadnje je, kad je sve ok s djetetom i sa ženom, najbolja opcija.
drip ima svoje ne baš male moguće nuspojave, pogledaj ova dva topica pa će ti biti jasnije što mislim
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9427-Is...-Odentu-1.-dio
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/9831-Is...-Odentu-2.-dio
na jednom od njih ima i dio o indukciji (ne sjećam se više jel u 1. ili 2. dijelu)


ako se počne razmišljati o dripu, prva stepenica, tj. još bolje prevencija da se za tim ni ne stvori potreba,
bila bi da imaš priliku odabrati/mijenjati položaj, da ne moraš neprestano ležati i zadnje (ili prvo!) ali ništa manje važno- da se osjećaš sigurno i da nisi uznemiravana.
znam, teško je to sve dobiti u bolnici, ali recimo odlazak 20 min-pola sata pod tuš može napraviti čudo, šteta što se toga ne sjete prije nego se sjete dripa...
ali na kraju krajeva, ako nitko ni ne traži-tko da se toga sjeti  :Wink:  ?

 ako bi uza sve to i dalje intervencija zaista bila potrebna, bilo bi puno poštednije za dijete napraviti ne- hitni carski rez
umjesto mučiti i dijete i majku dripom i mogućim cijelim paketom intervencija od kojih nerijetko na kraju opet bude i carski rez.

no kao što sam rekla na početku, zašto ne razmišljati u smjeru da 
90ak ili više % zdravih trudnica u principu ni ne treba nikakvu intervenciju na porodu ? mnogo od "preventive" u rodilištima je nepotrebno i nije bez mogućih štetnih učinaka.

----------


## n.grace

> - ne-hitni carski rez napravljen u porodu nakon što su trudovi započeli,
> što je puno bolja opcija za dijete nego elektivni, čisto radi činjenice da je dijete spremnije za porod
> i poslalo je hormonalni signal da su pluća zrela;


Da, ako ne postoje medicinske indikacije za elektivni carski rez, što je važno spomenuti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Naravno, ali iz reninog posta nisam iscitala indikacije.
Ako bi postojale, i onda bi bilo bolje ici
na carski kad je porod vec zapoceo, ako je ikako moguce.
Nisam prije navela da postoji i sve veci problem 
nezrele djece rodjene el.carskim koja trebaju
tretman upravo zbog preuranjeno obavljenog carskog koji se
orjentira prema EDD tj procijenjenom datumu.

----------


## n.grace

> Naravno, ali iz reninog posta nisam iscitala indikacije.
> Ako bi postojale, i onda bi bilo bolje ici
> na carski kad je porod vec zapoceo, ako je ikako moguce.
> Nisam prije navela da postoji i sve veci problem 
> nezrele djece rodjene el.carskim koja trebaju
> tretman upravo zbog preuranjeno obavljenog carskog koji se
> orjentira prema EDD tj procijenjenom datumu.


Kakav tretman trebaju djeca?

----------


## mamma Juanita

inkubator, ponekad čak i respirator.

----------


## krojachica

> *rena7* ne znam kad si rodila prvu bebu, ali danas se u nekim rodilištima možeš dogovoriti da ne dobiješ drip 20 min nakon puknuća vodenjaka, nego 12-24 sata. Za to vrijeme se stigneš sama poroditi. Meni su u Rijeci dali 12 sati bez intervencija a u Varaždinu te puste i duže. Osobno mislim da bih radije odabrala carski nego bjesomučno dripanje, radi bliske prijateljice koja je zbog dripa jako loše prošla na porodu.


Na Sv. Duhu imaju stav da moraš roditi do 24 sata nakon puknuća vodenjaka.
Dakle, ako je sve ostalo ok, čekaju minimalno 12 sati (tu ovisi i u koje doba dana upadneš,
jer neće ti dati drip usred noći nego će čekati u jutro, s tim da će bebu pratiti ct-om)
Meni su ga na 1. porodu dali nakon 12 sati, a na drugom su trudovi sami krenuli unutar tog vremena.
Ono što sam znala na drugom porodu, a ne na prvom je da čekajući trudove treba puno šetati, 
i što više raditi čučnjeve...
Trebalo bi odvagati što je bolje za dijete, ali za majku, konkretno ja za sebe, bih 
uvijek birala indukciju, jer carski je ipak operacija, veliki rez preko cijelog trbuha, 
voljna sam pretrpiti par sati trudova da to izbjegnem...

----------


## krojachica

[QUOTE=mamma Juanita;1892168]Naravno, ali iz reninog posta nisam iscitala indikacije.

QUOTE]

rena7 je napisala: puknuće vodenjaka, sve ostalo ok

----------


## zeljana02

ja sam nedavno prosla inducirani porod uslijed curenja plodne vode...iskustvo katastrofa...od 9 ujutro 2 puta gelirana, nisam se otvarala, na kraju drip i nasa sreca dosla je u 21.43...pitala sam dr. da idem na carski ali svi su govorili da je bolje na prirodan porod...beba je bila o.k. tokom mojih muka, super sam prodisavala, ali sam u par navrata klonula i mislila da necu izdrzati  :Sad: ...sva sreca pa je mm bio samnom cijelo vrijeme inace ne znam kako bi izdrzala...
oporavljam se jako dobro, samo malo teze sjedim i iscrpljena sam zbog katastrofa hrane...nekak sad mislim da je sve super i ispalo, i da je bolje da nisam isla na carski...beba je odlicno sve podnijela i nije bilo nikakvih trauma...

----------


## ana.m

Pa puknuće vodenjaka nije indikacija za drip i indukciju, nego početak poroda!

----------


## ana.m

> ja sam nedavno prosla inducirani porod uslijed curenja plodne vode...iskustvo katastrofa...od 9 ujutro 2 puta gelirana, nisam se otvarala, na kraju drip i nasa sreca dosla je u 21.43...pitala sam dr. da idem na carski ali svi su govorili da je bolje na prirodan porod...beba je bila o.k. tokom mojih muka, super sam prodisavala, ali sam u par navrata klonula i mislila da necu izdrzati ...sva sreca pa je mm bio samnom cijelo vrijeme inace ne znam kako bi izdrzala...
> oporavljam se jako dobro, samo malo teze sjedim i iscrpljena sam zbog katastrofa hrane...nekak sad mislim da je sve super i ispalo, i da je bolje da nisam isla na carski...beba je odlicno sve podnijela i nije bilo nikakvih trauma...


Tvoj porod nije bio prirodan, bio je samo vaginalni.

----------


## Elinor

Moja prijateljica je provela par sati pod užasnim drip-trudovima; patila je i beba (u biti je trebao carski). Beba je morala na kisik čim je izašla a mama je prošla sa epiziotomijom od puno centimetara i PTSP-om.  :Sad:  Njezin opis poroda glasi ovako: kao da te netko satima šuta nogom u maternicui  :Crying or Very sad: 
Trudovi izazvani dripom šibaju prebrzim tempom i nenormalne su jačine; ne dopuštaju ženi da se odmori između trudova jer pauze gotovo da i nema, a ako tijelo nije spremno za porod žena se ni uz sto sati dripa neće otvoriti i na kraju će završiti na carskom. I bebini otkucaju padaju za vrijeme truda pa možemo zamisliti kako se beba osjeća pod dripom.
Nikako nisam pobornik carskog kao načina da se izbjegne porodna bol, ali bol koju su opisale žene koje su dripane do besvijesti je nenormalna i mislim da je carski bolja opcija. 
Ipak, drip ne mora biti nužno loš ako se da u pravoj situaciji i dozi. I ja sam ga dobila malo na prvom porodu, na samom finišu i nisam osjetila razliku prije i poslije dripa, ali da bih došla naručena na indukciju, tek tako na hladno-ne bih.
U Varaždinu na tečaju nam je rečeno da se u slučaju indikacije za carski, ako je sve u redu, pričeka početak trudova i da se ženu pusti da odradi dio trudova prije operacije. Da li je to i u praksi tako ne znam, nisam imala prilike čuti iskustva, ali mislim da bi se beba u tom slučaju bolje provela nego beba iz indukcije.
*rena7* tijelo se na drugom porodu najčešće bolje snalazi i mislim da ćeš se uz dobru informiranost moći izboriti za porod kakav želiš. :Love:

----------


## Petronjela

A šta ako moraš na inducirani porod..jer carski ne rade nego inducirani a ctg i količina plodne vode više nije dobra, znači nemaš kaj riskirati i čekati mogući prirodni porod ako do 41+3 ne počne. Ili ipak ste za čekanje? Dokad?
*Ana.m i Elinor*, šta bi u toj situaciji napravile?

----------


## ana.m

*petronjela* u toj situaciji ja bih na carski...
Ja sam uvijek prije za carski nego za indukciju dripom, gelom...

----------


## Petronjela

> *petronjela* u toj situaciji ja bih na carski...
> Ja sam uvijek prije za carski nego za indukciju dripom, gelom...


Ma razumijem to i ja bi iskreno prije na carski samo zbog manjeg šoka za bebača ali oni ne predlažu carski već drip. Mogu se frigati. Uglavnom, užasno je čitati nešto ovakvo a znati da ti je to jedina opcija i da te to neminovno čeka.

----------


## Elinor

Ja sam rodila sa 42+3, s time da porod ni tad nije počeo sam. Odlučili smo se za bušenje vodenjaka i to je bilo dovoljno, nikakve kemikalije nisu bile potrebne. Moram reći da me dr ni tad nije forsirao, znači da sam ja htjela čekati još koji dan, sigurno bi me pustio, ali kod mene je plodna voda bila ok.
*Petronjela*, situacija koju ti opisuješ je teška i vjerujem da bih umirala od straha da nemam drugog izbora. Možda bi i u toj situaciji bilo dovoljno bušenje vodenjaka, ni sama ne znam zašto se to pod obavezno kombinira sa dripom (a čak mi je i dr. J. rekao da se tome čudi). Nigdje ne piše da se bebač mora roditi za 2 sata od prokidanja vodenjaka. Znači ja bih se probala dogovoriti za bušenje vodenjaka bez dripa, pa onda bi na temelju ctg-a odlučili da li i kada drip.

----------


## mikka

ja bi cekala. 41+3 je ok. ma i 41+7 je ok  :Grin:  dok je beba ok i ovo, cekala bi. 

ja sam u prvoj T inducirana sa 42 tjedna, i nisam bas sretna kak je to ispalo. zato i kazem, sad bi cekala, nekak vise vjerujem bebi i sebi nego doktorskoj procjeni termina, a ni bolnicki protokol me vise ne tangira kao nekad  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> A šta ako moraš na inducirani porod..jer carski ne rade nego inducirani a ctg i količina plodne vode više nije dobra, znači nemaš kaj riskirati i čekati mogući prirodni porod ako do 41+3 ne počne. Ili ipak ste za čekanje? Dokad?


ako je sve ok, čekala bih do kad treba
ja sam rodila u 44. tjednu po z.m. ili 41+6 po uzv. dijete je procijenjeno na 41+6
točno na 42 tjedna bila sam naručena na indukciju, više zbog mene nego zbog doktora. mene je uhvatila panika da sam trudna već predugo (od zadnje menge do poroda točno 10 mjeseci  :Laughing:  ) i bojala sam se da ne prenesem i ne znam što sve ne. doktri su mi govorili da ne brinem, da je sve ok, ali ja sam i dalje brinula. mlada luda  :Cool: 

na kraju me nisu inducirali, ali su me nafilali dripom da mi je pola od pola bilo dosta (iako sam ih molila da mi to ne daju). nikad to neću zaboravit. i hvala lijepa, ne bih ponovila. ja se ne otvaram, dijete krenulo vani, udara glavom u zdjelicu, ja se ne otvaram, dijete ide, oni pojačavaju drip, ja padam u nesvijest, djetetu se otkcaji smanjuju, panika, idemo na carski. mislim si: nema šanse, nakon 22h trudova, od kojih 5-6 na dripu, još mi samo fali carski.  :Rolling Eyes: 
rodila sam u 2 truda. popucala od do. ne želim se uopće prisjećat  :Sad: 

dobro da smo i dijete i ja bili relativno ok, i da nismo imale većih posljedica, inače bih, majkemi, mogla nekoga ubiti  :Mad:

----------


## zeljana02

> Tvoj porod nije bio prirodan, bio je samo vaginalni.



u pravu si krivo sam napisala nije bio prirodan vec samo vaginalan...zurila sam se dok bebac spava pisati  :Smile: ...
kod mene nije pukao vodenjak vec je voda otjecala sama i nakon 24 sata su odlucili za indukciju...

----------


## Beti3

Mislim da se ne treba bojati induciranog poroda. Moj treći porod je bio induciran. Prenijela sam 6 dana, ali to je bio vrhunac čekanja koji su moji živci mogli podnijeti ( nakon tragedije na 2. porodu). Vidjeli su da više ne mogu čekati i konzilijarno su odlučili da naprave indukciju, ako ja tako želim. I željela sam.  Šest i pol sati od početka do kraja poroda. Samo drip, otvarala sam se brzo i u nekom času su probili vodenjak. Ni pukla, ni rezana (beba 3850). Apgar 10/10.

Bol je bila ista kao i u prethodna dva poroda bez ikakvog dripa i s prirodno puklim vodenjakom. Jedino što su ovi "prirodni" trajali duže i bio je veći razmak između trudova u prvim satima. Možda ja imam neki drugi prag za porođajne bolove pa mi drip ne smeta ni malo.

Carski rez nisam iskusila i ne mogu usporediti.

----------


## ana.m

Moj prvi je porod bio induciran! Bio je grozan, isforsan maksimalno!
Drugi porod je bio isto induciran, završio hitnim carskim.
Treći porod je bio elektivni carski. Dan prije termina. Beba procjenjena na točno 40tt.
Najstarije dijete mi se čini najviše istraumatizirano porodom...

----------


## Ginger

*Petronjela* pa napisala si da ctg i količina plodne vode nisu ok - to onda nije za čekanje

moj prvi porod je bio carski i nisam ga doživjela kao nešto traumatično
trebao je biti planski (beba na zadak, nakon komplicirane i teške trudnoće), al mi je puko vodenjak otprilike tjedan dana prije nego je planiran
osjetila sam nekoliko lakših trudova, al su me brzo sprašili u salu da se nešto ne zakomplicira
i beba i ja super, ma sve 5

moj drugi porod je bio vaginalni, al ne onakav kakav sam željela
dio sam kriva ja, jer sam došla prerano, a bojala sam se duže ostati doma zbog prethodnog carskog 
dio je krivo osoblje- doktor starog kova i jedna jaaako neljubazna primalja
uglavnom, nakon kojih 9-10 sati vlastitih trudova nisam se otvorila baš ništa pa su mi dali malo dripa (nakon objašnjavanja i nagovaranja)
i mislila sam si, ajd dobro, kad sam već toliko trpila svoje trudove, da ne završim na kraju na carskom... ali, uf, pokajala sam se...
stvarno me istraumatiziralo  :Sad: 

ako je sve ok, najbolje je čekati, ali ako nije, onda je ipak bolje poslušati liječnike...

----------


## Elinor

Ako ctg nije ok, ja mislim da to nije ni za drip.  :Undecided:  Kako će beba koja u startu nije dobro izdržati interventni porod?

----------


## Ginger

> Ako ctg nije ok, ja mislim da to nije ni za drip.  Kako će beba koja u startu nije dobro izdržati interventni porod?


slažem se
al mi nije jasno zašto onda uopće predlažu inducirani, a ne odmah carski
možda da digne malo paniku pa naprave cr?

----------


## casa

Rodila tri puta, prva dva prirrodni vaginalni, s tim da mi je prvi put rađena epiziotomija. Treću sam trudnoću prenijela i došla do 42 plus jedan i onda sam sama zahtijevala indukciju. Uvijek sam bila protiv svih tih intervencija, ali u mojoj situaciji u kojoj mi do najbližeg rodilišta trebalo barem sat i15 minuta, a bila sam otvorena 4 prsta odlučila sam da ja stvarno ne želim rodit u kolima Hitne. I prva dva poroda su mi bila kratka, ono par sati od prvog truda do bebe. Oba puta sam u bolnicu došla na knap, a tad mi je rodilište bilo mnogo bliže. I ja svoju indukciju stvarno nisam požalila, doslovno sam rodila za dvadesetpet minuta sama u boksu istisnula glavicu, digla se na ruke i vidjela da je glavica vani pa pozvala babicu. I beba i ja smo bili odlično, i trudovi me nisu ništa više boljeli ni manje. Ja sam i inače dosta hladne glave i nisam od onih što vrište i zovu Gospu upomoć... Uglavnom jedina posljedica dripa koju sam ja osjetila su grčevi u nogama nakon što je beba izašla.

----------


## rena7

Mamma Juanita pročitala sam tekstove koje si preporučila. Imam djelomično jasniju sliku što se je samnom događalo tijekom prvog poroda. Drugi dio koji mi nije jasan, možda bolje da i nije. Čemu da si stavljam sol na ranu, a promijeniti ne mogu ništa. Htjela bi samo reći da priroda stvarno ima čudnu moć. Neke stvari koje navodiš u tekstu stvarno nisam znala. No zadovoljna sam sama sa sobom. Bunila sam se protiv događaja koji su ometali prirodni tijek poroda. Iako nisam znala što kaže Odent o tome, negdje u dubini duše sam osjećala da nije uredu što mi rade i na koji način. Naježila sam se na relaciju adrenalin-oksitocin. Naježila sam se na spominjanje autizma kao posljedice samog načina na koji žena rađa. 
Da ne duljim, dugujem ispriku, nemam pojma kome, ali eto forumašicama. Negdje na nekim temama sam bila protiv kućnih poroda. Oprostite, posipam se pepelom, tek nakon pročitanih tekstova razumijem sve žene koje su rodile kod kuće. Sila zakon mijenja. Ako nemaš izbora, stvoriš si opciju koja ti najbolje odgovara. Važan je krajnji ishod- beba ok, a mama zadovoljna. 
Ne, ne pada mi na pamet kućni porod kao moj osobni izbor, da se razumijemo. Za to ipak nisam dovoljno hrabra. I dalje tražim opciju za sebe. Imam nekakvu šemu u svojoj glavi i znam da ću biti najsretnija ako se dogodi onako kao ja želim. No ne želim donositi ishitrene odluke. Čitam dalje i pripremam teren. Imam vremena. Tek planiram trudnoću. Obeshrabruje me činjenica da se u našim rodilištima nije promijenilo baš ništa, svejedno bio to Varaždin, Zagreb ili Rijeka. Naći ću ja sebi mjesto i način. Idem kopati o elektivnom.

----------


## ana.m

Ja baš imam osjećaj da žene koje imaju loše iskustvo na jednom ili više poroda, odlučuju dvije krajnosti. Ili porod kod kuće (to su one hrabrije) ili se odlučuju na elektivni carski (kukavice kao ja).

----------


## klara

Znate li, do kog tjedna trudnoce treba doći da bi se moglo birati vrstu poroda?
Prvi puta sam radjala u 35-tom tjednu i rekli su mi da je bolje za bebu da s dripom pojačaju moje trudove i ubrzaju porod. I za epiziotomiju su mi rekli da će to olakstati bebi. Nisu mi dopustili da se podizem u krevetu, rekli su mi da ako secpodizem u klececi polozaj pritiscem bebu, sto mi nije bilo jasno. Možda mi tu netko može objasniti?
Iako bi mi bilo pametnije da vas uopće ne čitam i ne razmišljam o porodu  :Razz:

----------


## Ginger

klara, mislim da je bitno da je beba donešena, dakle da si ušla u 38.tjedan
ako je nedonošče, mislim da su onda stvari malo drugačije, al nemoj me loviti za riječ
sigurno će se javiti netko tko više zna...

i ja spadam u skupinu onih koje su tek nakon vlastitog vaginalnog poroda zapravo shvatile zašto neke žene žele rađati i rađaju kod kuće 
da se razumijemo, ja se to ne bih usudila, pogotovo jer je moj prvi porod bio carski (strah od rupture maternice)
ako budem imala sreće biti trudna još jednom (iako je u mom slučaju malo bahato nadati se tome), ne znam kako ću na porod  :Undecided: 
vbac kakav sam imala ne želim ponovo ... samo se nadam da ću biti hrabrija i uspjeti se izboriti za porod kakav želim
za sada znam da bih u rodilište krenula puno kasnije, a i nadam se nešto boljem osoblju...

----------


## Pinky

ne znam, meni inducirani i drip izgleda agresivniji za bebu. jesam li u pravu ?

----------


## martinaP

Ja mislim da je velika razlika kada i zašto se inducira porod. Npr. frendici su inducirali porod samo zato jer je "prenijela", zapravo prošao termin 5-6 dana. Niti se beba spustila, niti se počela otvarati, niti je cerviks bio smekšan. Niti je bilo razloga za žurbu. Naravno da su je izmrcvarili, i na kraju je završila na carskom.

Meni su oba puta rekli da je porod "tu, unutar 24 sata". Cerviks sasvim mekan, drugi put sam bila otvorena 3 prsta, beba sasvim spuštena... i sve prošlo dobro i relativno lagano.

Da dodam: ne razumijem liječnike koji ženu  s lošim ctg-om (ili npr. mekonijskom plodnom vodom) pošalju na indukciju - ili, još gore, doma. To su (po meni) hitna stanja, a porod  može trajati satima. Do tada dijete pati. Meni je to razlog za CR, odmah.

----------


## Beti3

I liječnici su ljudi, ali ljudi koji imaju puno više znanja i iskustva od prosječne rodilje, pa možda se treba vjerovati njihovoj procjeni. Kud ćemo doći ako ne vjerujemo ničemu. Bez obzira na naša pojedinačna iskustva.

----------


## rena7

> I liječnici su ljudi, ali ljudi koji imaju puno više znanja i iskustva od prosječne rodilje, pa možda se treba vjerovati njihovoj procjeni. Kud ćemo doći ako ne vjerujemo ničemu. Bez obzira na naša pojedinačna iskustva.


Da *Beti*, naravno. Ali, zamisli situaciju da dođeš kod zubara. On ti pogleda zub i kaže da će ti ga popraviti. Ti zijevaš i čekaš popravak, no on ti na šutečki izvadi zub. Ni a, ni b, ni razloga, ni objašnjenja, nego jednostavno te prevari. Treba vjerovati takvoj procjeni? Neka hvala. Ja više ne vjerujem. 
*Ana.m* imaš oba iskustva. Misliš li da si pogriješila kada si nakon induciranog izabrala elektivni carski rez?

----------


## Beti3

Nikako ne bih uspoređivala zubara i porodničara. Zubar ima jednog pacijenta, a porodničar DVA. Dupla odgovornost, dupla odluka. Oboje bi trebali na kraju poroda biti živi i zdravi. To je poanta.

----------


## eris

*Prvi porod*-inducirani, na dan termina, razlog lagano curkanje vodenjaka tog dana,veliko rodilšte, užas po mene, porod otpočeo i završio dripom, 13 kopči dolje, beba imama hematom na glavi, 
*Drugi porod*- inducirani, 7 dana nakon termina, razlog prenešena trudnoća i velika beba,veliko rodilište, drip od početka do kraja, posljedica 13 kopči po svim donjim dijelovima tijela, problemi sa debelim crijevom, i nervoza kod mene nakon toga, kod bebača veliki hematom na glavi
*Treći porod-* prirodni, 20 sati bolova različitog inteziteta, 2-3 dana pred termin, malo, lokalno rodilište, od dolaska u bolnicu i pucanja vodenjaka do izgona prošlo pola sata ili malo više, bez šavova, pjesma, beba od 3.700grama, savršena glava bez hematoma, sve savršeno
*Četvrti porod-* kod kuće( :Smile:  ovome se nadam za par godina, ja sam opet otišla u onu krajnjost da sebe mogu zamislit da rodim sama kod kuće samo da mi drip više ne daju).....

----------


## mamma Juanita

Petronjela, nikad ne postoji samo jedna opcija.
ako se ne osjećaš dobro s tim što ti nude, odi negdje drugdje.

----------


## Ninjago

Slazem se s Beti,a nekako mi tesko zamislit situaciju da rodilja ne zeli drip a ono dvije primalje ti nasilu guraju braunilu i prikopcaju drip dok se ti boris svim silama protiv istog.

----------


## Ginger

> I liječnici su ljudi, ali ljudi koji imaju puno više znanja i iskustva od prosječne rodilje, pa možda se treba vjerovati njihovoj procjeni.


slažem se, i u pravilu vjerujem
ali puno njih se ponaša kao da mi nismo ni tu, sve rade bez ikakvog objašnjenja 
guraju drip i gdje treba i gdje ne treba, i ne samo drip i ne samo ginekolozi...
mislim da ne tražim puno ako želim da mi se objasni što će mi i zašto raditi
naravno, ako je u pitanju hitni postupak, onda za takva objašnjavanja nema vremena

Ninjago, karikiraš, ne izgleda to baš tako
prije nego su meni prikopčali drip (braunilu su mi stavili odmah, jer je prethodni porod bio carski pa ako se zakomplicira da to već imam) imala sam pol satnu raspravu prvo sa primaljom (koja je bila grozna) i onda sa doktorom
uvjeravali su me da je tako bolje i za mene i za dijete (nakon 10sati mojih neefikasnih trudova) da će doza biti minimalna i bla bla bla
i kao što Beti3 kaže, ipak su oni doktori pa im i vjeruješ pa sam tako i ja popustila 
što ću, nisam bila dovoljno jaka
al da ne dužim, nakon svega nisam sigurna da je to bilo najbolje rješenje za mene i moje dijete
ja od poroda imam traume, a beba je imala ogromnu oteklinu na glavi, izgledala je kao iz one serije čunjoglavi 
sve ostalo je srećom ok
ma ne znam... možda treba proći još vremena...
trebala bih napisati priču o porodu, možda netko izvuče koju pouku...

----------


## mikka

> Slazem se s Beti,a nekako mi tesko zamislit situaciju da rodilja ne zeli drip a ono dvije primalje ti nasilu guraju braunilu i prikopcaju drip dok se ti boris svim silama protiv istog.


ne trebaju upotrijebiti silu, dovoljno je da ti prigovore da zelis dovesti svoju bebu u opasnost ili tako neki suptilni psihicki pritisak. nije rijetkost.

lijecnici zasad kod nas nemaju ni vremena ni volje ni znanja o fizioloskom porodu da bi svakoj zeni mogli dati ono sto joj je potrebno na porodu, i to uglavnom nije njihova greska nego stvar ovakvog sistema. njima je najbitnije da na brzinu "porode" zdravu zenu i zdravo dijete, to im i odgovornost nalaze, a u takvoj situaciji je tesko imati individualan pristup. 

naravno, zato bi bilo idealno da se zenama omoguci izbor mjesta poroda i trudnicka skrb po zelji, mozda bi pritisak na rodilista postao manji, bar s vremenom

----------


## S2000

Glavni su im razlozi kad davaju drip: "da se beba dugo ne muci". 
I grozno je to sto se nekad zure i pozuruju jer im je smjena prikraju.
Misljenja sam da ako je situacija takva da je drip neophodan da tad nece rodilju ni pitat ni obavjestavat vec ce joj ga dat i gotovo. A recenice tipa: "sad cemo malo dripica da se ne mucite" tako sloze da rodilja misli kako to treba tako, da ce uistinu bit lakse i njoj i bebi..

----------


## Beti3

*mikka*, na možeš sve liječnike trpati u isti koš. Ima ih koji imaju i volje i znanja. Generaliziranje nije u redu.

----------


## mikka

ne trpam ih sve u isti kos, vidis da ih pravdam. meni je potpuno jasno da oni ne mogu raditi u takvim uvjetima onako kako bi nama pasalo. ali iskreno sumnjam da imaju znanja o fizioloskom porodu. ne uce oni o tome na faksu. znanje o fizioloskom porodu se stekne samo iskustvom u takvim porodima, njih u bolnici skoro i da nema, a nasi doktori ne idu po kucnim. ista stvar s babicama, zasad.

----------


## puntica

> Slazem se s Beti,a nekako mi tesko zamislit situaciju da rodilja ne zeli drip a ono dvije primalje ti nasilu guraju braunilu i prikopcaju drip dok se ti boris svim silama protiv istog.


 ja sam satima molila da mi ne daju drip
i supjevala sam se izboriti dok sam bila u stanju
ali nakon nekog vremena kad su mi počeli dolaziti svakih 15 minuta i govoriti da moje dijete pati jer se ja ne otvaram i zato što im ne dam da mi daju drip. ja sam ih molila da mi dopuste da malo hodam, da ne moram ležati, da koristim loptu...nije im se dalo. morala sam izmišljati svakih 10 minuta da moram na wc da me iskopčaju s ctg-a, a ležanje mi ni najmanje nije pasalo
nakon nekog vremena počela sam im vjerovati da činim loše svome djetetu time što im ne dam da mi daju drip
i tako sam dobila drip
i onda je dijete počelo imati nepravilne otkucaje, nalazi ctg-a su postali loši, ja sam padala u nesijest...ali i dalje se nisam otvarala, iako je drip napravio to da dijete krene prema van, samo što nije imala di proć kad je na mene drip napravio obrnuti efekt, nisam se otvorila ni centimetar od kad su mi dali drip
i onda su počeli da mi treba carski  :Rolling Eyes: 

mislim, hvala lijepa, nakon svega što ste mi napravili bezveze, jer mi niste dali da se krećem i da čekam da se sama otvorim, još mi samo carski fali  :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

mikka slažem se u potpunosti s tvoja zadnja dva posta




> dovoljno je da ti prigovore da zelis dovesti svoju bebu u opasnost ili tako neki suptilni psihicki pritisak


ovako je otprilike bilo kod mene
a rodilja u trudovima i nije neki suvisli sugovornik... nije mi isto bilo govoriti prije poroda kako neću ovo ili ono, i kad je porod započe

----------


## Beti3

Uče, a uče i o dojenju. Evo malo e-nastave sa riječkog medicinskog. Bilo bi lijepo da se javi neki friški student medicine i prosvijetli nas glede onoga što ih uče.

http://www.medri.uniri.hr/katedre/Gi...tava/index.htm

Ili da napravimo anketu: koliko je induciranih, koliko s lijekovima, a koliko fizioloških i naravno, koliko CR.

----------


## Beti3

I još pitanje: znate li što je to drip (po sastavu) , kako i zašto djeluje? Jer treba dobro znati da bi se bilo protiv ili za. 
Da se razumijemo, ja nisam ni apsolutno za, ali ni protiv, uvijek treba čuti argumente. Ponavljam, probala sam oboje ( svako x2) i nisam vidjela razliku. Valjda ima još netko tko misli kao ja. Ako ne, niš.

----------


## mikka

procitaj malo price s poroda s ovog foruma pa ces dobiti neku statistiku, okvirno. ali uzmi da je rodin forum mjesto za zene koje su malo obrazovanije po pitanju poroda i prava, znaci da je realna situacija vjerojatno gora nego sto je tu prikazano.

----------


## mikka

drip je sintetski oksitocin, hormon koji se prirodno luci pri seksu, porodu, dojenju i takvim, ugodnim  :Grin:  stanjima

nekad je potreban, ali sigurno ne u toj mjeri u kojoj se dijeli u rodilistima diljem svijeta

----------


## mamma Juanita

šteta što se ne može vidjeti i što točno piše u tim e-predavanjima.
bdw, ono je link na fiziologiju novorođenčeta, ne poroda.

ono što su donedavno učili o dojenju na medicinskoj školi je bilo totalni disaster.
nadam se da su se udžbenici u međuvremenu promijenili,
jer ovi stari, u koje smo imali uvid, su bili dobar recept za vrlo kratko i neuspješno dojenje.
a knjige nekih domaćih autora iz opstetricije iz kojih se uči nemaju puno veze s fiziologijom nego patologijom.
na žalost.
i naravno da je onda teško imati pristup trudnoći i porodu kao prirodnim stanjima koja sama po sebi rijetko trebaju asistenciju, a ne obrnuto.

----------


## mamma Juanita

vrlo bitna razlika između sintetskog i prirodnog oksitocina je ta što prirodni oksitocin dobiva impuls iz mozga,
samo tijelo žene ga proizvodi, a  umjetni djeluje samo lokalno, na maternicu, ne dopire do mozga.
postoje neke indikacije, recimo jedna studija u jednoj bolnici u Japanu gdje se koristio cijeli koktel lijekova za indukciju,
gdje se pokazalo da su godinama kasnije djeca rođena  u toj bolnici imala statistički značajno višu incidenciju autizma nego prosjek.

na ovoj stranici možete naći neke od tih studija:
http://www.wombecology.com/antisocial.html

----------


## mamma Juanita

ovdje isto (postoji tražilica sa "key words" )
http://www.primalhealthresearch.com/

----------


## mamma Juanita

http://www.wombecology.com/oxytocin.html



> Drips of synthetic oxytocin
> 
> A drip of synthetic oxytocin (syntocinon or pitocin) is a substitute for the natural pituitary oxytocin a woman is supposed to release when giving birth. It can be used for labour induction, or to make uterine contractions more effective during a labour that started spontaneously. The need for synthetic oxytocin is a symptom of an inappropriate hormonal balance. It is therefore dependent on environmental factors. It is related to the degree of privacy and the feeling of safety. The need for synthetic oxytocin is usually associated with a need for epidural in the context of modern departments of obstetrics.
> 
> The long-term consequences of being born after a labour induced or augmented by synthetic oxytocin cannot be easily evaluated among humans, since randomized controlled studies are not feasible.
> 
> There are basic differences between the effects of an intravenous injection of oxytocin and the effects of the same hormone released by the pituitary gland. The first difference is that injected oxytocin does not cross the blood-brain barrier and does not reach the brain receptors: it has no behavioural effects. In other words it is not a hormone of love. The second difference is that the natural hormone must be released by pulsations in order to be effective. Intravenous injection is continuous; this is a way to explain why the doses of synthetic oxytocin must be comparatively high to be effective.
> 
> At a time when most women rely on intravenous oxytocin, because they cannot release their natural oxytocin (and other love hormones), new questions must be raised in terms of civilization.
> ...

----------


## svrcolina

Moje iskustvo je da sam sa drugim djetetom imala inducirani porod.
Prva trudnoća je bila prirodni porod, krenuli trudovi, u bolnici probušili vodenjak, trudovi normalni i rodila za 4 sata, epiziotomija i od toga sam se dugo oporavljala (15 šavova), termin 40+5. E sad druga trudnoća bila u 41 tjednu s time da mi je jako teška bila trudnoća, sve me bolilo , zatezalo, kontrole u bolnici su mi bile naporne, pregledi bolni i rekla doktoru da ja više ne mogu. Dr. preporučio inducirani porod i u 41 tjednu napravila. Inducirani krenuo sa gelom (dva puta nisam se uopće otvarala), probušili vodenjak, nafrljili trudove sa dripom i to je bio najgori dio, trudovi svaku minutu a traje pola min. tako da sam se pogubila u disanju i bolilo užasno. Prije trudova nisam ni pomišljala na epiduralnu ali kako je bolilo molim epiduralnu koja bdw. u usporedbi sa tim trudovima ništa ne boli. Vrlo brzo nakon epiduralne rodila i to  je bio najljepši trenutak. Beba sve ok. Oporavak puno brži iako je bila epizotomija. Nakon poroda dr. zaključio da je posteljica počela gubiti svoju funkciju i da smo dobro odlučili. Ja sam sretna što je sve prošlo ok, iako bi svakome preporučila prirodni porod u odnosu na inducirani ali ako indikacije pokazuju drugačije to je već druga priča. 
U mom slučaju je sve prošlo ok, osim onog mučenja a to je mislim trajalo jedno sat vremena ali to se sve brzo zaboravi kad dobiješ bebicu pored sebe.

----------


## Cheerilee

Moja tri iskustva;

Prvi porod, inducirani bez najave, drip, bušenje vodenjaka, sve skupa nije trajalo niti sat vremena....

Drugi porod, spontani, prirodni.... Jedino je nastala panika kad su bebi počeli padati (pa se i skroz izgubili otkucaji...), al imala sam jake trudove pa sam rodila kroz par minuta, beba je bila ok,  odrkriven je "čvor  pupkovine" (zbog njega su se usljed trudova izgubili odkucaji bebe...). Porod trajao malo više od sata....

Treći porod induciran na moj zahtjev, uz prethodno savetovanje s dr-om, upravo zbog toga što se dogodilo na drugome porodu pa nisam još jednom željela iskusiti to s odkucajima.... Mada, rekli su mi da je tepško moguće da će se ponoviti "čvor" al strah je bio jači....
Porod trajao oko sat vremena od početka indukcije....

Razlike velike između  (mojih) induciranh i spontanog poroda nije bilo....
Carski nisam iskusila pa nemogu o njemu....

----------


## S2000

indukcija je i kad probuse vodenjak jelda?
Ja sam uspjela proci bez dripa, imala sam prirodne jake i pravilne trudove, odugovlacila sam s odlaskom u bolnicu. Ali mi je ipak doktor bez najave probusio vodnjenjak, ccc!
E da sam tada znala sto znam sada... Zato cu drugi put bit pametnija i ako vodenjak sam ne pukne nadam se da cu lijepo roditi bebu sa ocuvanim vodenjakom.

----------


## mikka

indukcija je svasta, postoje cak i "prirodne" metode, ricinusovo ulje, neki kokteli, homeopatija.. ja sam pobornik da se zena uopce ne dira ako nema potrebe. tokom cijelog poroda. u velikoj vecini slucajeva ce sve ici super ako je rodilja ok, na mjestu koje njoj odgovara, u pozama koje joj odgovaraju. ako zapne, onda se intervenira. nikako preventivno, da se ne muci, da se pozuri, da ovo, da ono  :Smile:

----------


## partyka

> ne trebaju upotrijebiti silu, dovoljno je da ti prigovore da zelis dovesti svoju bebu u opasnost ili tako neki suptilni psihicki pritisak.


 Da, ja sam tome svjedočila kada sam pratila prijateljicu na porod i njen stav je bio da ne želi drip. Ali primalja (starija žena) joj je "lijepo" objasnila da je ona u svojih 30 godina samo jednom vidjela ženu kojoj je porod krenuo pucanjem vodenjaka (kako je mojoj prijateljici krenuo) da je uspjela roditi bez dripa. I na kraju ju je uvjerila u to.

----------


## rena7

> I još pitanje: znate li što je to drip (po sastavu) , kako i zašto djeluje? Jer treba dobro znati da bi se bilo protiv ili za. 
> Da se razumijemo, ja nisam ni apsolutno za, ali ni protiv, uvijek treba čuti argumente. Ponavljam, probala sam oboje ( svako x2) i nisam vidjela razliku. Valjda ima još netko tko misli kao ja. Ako ne, niš.


Beti što je drip po sastavu, kako i zašto djeluje? Da li je štetan za dijete ili ne? U kojim slučajevima je opravdan? Pouči me molim te.

----------


## mikka

rena, drip je sintetski hormon oksitocin. oksitocin je vrlo vazan hormon na porodu, on ustvari pokrece cijelu stvar, ali je vrlo "sramezljiv". luci se bez problema dok se zena osjeca nepromatrano (vrlo rijetko kad ti u medunozje naviruje i/ili gura prste izmedu dvoje i 10 ljudi), ugodno i zasticeno. problem ponekad nastaje kad zena dolazi na nepoznati teritorij (rodiliste). cim se zena prestaje osjecati ok, trudovi se usporavaju (prilika za bijeg, kad gledas evolucijski), jer je zeni primarna stvar roditi na sigurnom i zastititi bebu. naravno, porodom upravlja dio mozga koji se ne moze kontrolirati, onaj iskonski dio koji radi na intuiciju. znaci kad se zena nade u "opasnosti" (nepoznati teritorij, osjecaj izlozenosti, ranjivosti) pocne se luciti adrenalin za bijeg a oksitocin staje. 

zato se masu puta moze citati u pricama s poroda kako su trudovi stali kad je zena dosla u bolnicu. to je neki kao klasicni primjer. onda nastupe doktori sa sintetskim nadomjestkom hormona, da se trudovi ponovo uspostave, a ustvari bi dovoljno bilo dati zeni vremena da se "skocka" i ponovo pocne imati vlastite trudove. samo sto za takav tretman cesto nema vremena ni prostora (npr u zagrebu postoje 4 rodilista (i jedno koje si ne moze svatko priustiti), s tim da u petrovu dolaze rizicne trudnoce iz cijele hrvatske). to je masu puta po 10 zena koje radaju u isto vrijeme--nije bas da moze biti optimalan broj doktora, babica i kreveta po rodilji  :Smile: .

posto je hormon umjetan, on se dozira u nekoj "one-size" dozi, koja je nekima koma, nekima odgovara a neke ju ne osjete jer smo sve razlicite. isto tako je individualan i utjecaj na bebu, nekim bebama nece biti nista a neke ce trebati intervenciju nakon poroda.

postoji tu jos 100 stvari, meni osobno su najgori ti uvjeti u kojima radas u rodilistu, kao na traci, u boksevima (pazi koja rijec, boks, ko da smo kuje a ne zene), pa neke zastarjele prakse koje su meni osobno ponizavajuce (klistir, brijanje), skrnavljenje genitalija u vidu epiziotomije.. ima tu hrpa toga, dovoljno da ne zelim vise radati u rodilistu. 

aha, kad je drip opravdan--vjerojatno kad je zena vec umorna i premorena od poroda, i kad njezin oksitocin nije dovoljan da se porod dovrsi. onda je najcesce dosta mala doza dripa da sve bude brzo gotovo, recimo kao neki boost energije. u principu ovo bjesomucno dripanje satima, kako se zna izvoditi porod, je bespotrebno i stetno. ali nije da nije umjetni oksitocin nekad potreban i dobrodosao.

sori na traktatu, zanijela sam se  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

bemti mikka kak ti sve lijepo objasniš  :Smile: 
meni se dogodila uprvavo ovo što si navela na početku
čim sam došla u bolnici, trudovi su se smanjili i prorijedili
a vratili su se onog trenutka kad je moj muž ušao u rađaonu  :Smile:  znakovito, zar ne?

Cheerilee tvoja iskustva se znatno razlikuju od, kako se meni čini, većine i to iz više razloga
ti si bila suglasna sa indukcijom što je jako bitno, a koliko se sjećam bebice su ti se svaki put spuštale i bila si otvorena već pri ulasku u rađaonu više nego ja nakon 9 sati trudova
sve je išlo brzo i glatko

meni su drip "ugurali" 
naravno, nisu me vezali, al taj psiholiški pritisak je bio koma
i pristala sam na jako malu dozu
da bih na kraju skužila da mi je ona grozna primalja pred kraj smjene pojačala drip kako bi bila brže gotova  :Mad: 
druga primalja ga je onda smanjila, al gotovo je bilo, trudovi su nenormalno šibali
nadalje, nakon bušenja vodenjaka (na što sam pristala) trudovi su se pojačali, ali su bili podnošljivi
uto upada primalja bez riječi i vadi ampule i injekcije (protiv bolova)
i da nisam pitala ne bi mi ni rekla što će mi to dati, jer se narogušila do kraja kad sam počela ispitivati što i žašto
ja u principu nemam ništa protiv ublažavanja bolova, al sve mi je bilo još podnošljivo pa nije bilo potrebe
onda je uslijedilo objašnjavanje da sad ide i drip, da je doktor tako ordinirao (btw, nisam ga ni vidjela do tada) pa sam joj ja rekla da pozove doktora
ne moram ni reći kakav je bio njegov stav kad je ušao  :Rolling Eyes:  i da, nakon svega sam pristala... 
a poslije i molila za nešto protiv bolova jer je bilo nepodnošljivo
ukratko, to nije ugodna atmosfera, tj. atmosfera za rađanje

----------


## Beti3

rena, evo mikka ti je objasnila da je drip sintetički (umjetni) oksitocin. Znači hormon koji se normalno luči u porodu. Onda kad je u porodu sve normalno. A to nije uvijek. Zato je dobro imati umjetni hormon kad zatreba. Ali, stvarno samo kad zatreba. Da se tako upotrebljava, ne bi bilo problema. Vjerujem da određena rodilišta i neki liječnici pretjeruju sa primjenom, ali kao da je situacija u zadnje vrijeme bolja. Prema pričama s poroda.

Najbolje je na porod doći pripremljena, očekujući ometanje, ali ne obazirati se, svjesna svoga tijela i bebe koja dolazi na svijet, sigurna u sebe. Tko to može, neće mu smetati nikakva ometanja i oksitocin će se pravilno lučiti.

----------


## Ginger

> rena, evo mikka ti je objasnila da je drip sintetički (umjetni) oksitocin. Znači hormon koji se normalno luči u porodu. Onda kad je u porodu sve normalno. A to nije uvijek. Zato je dobro imati umjetni hormon kad zatreba. Ali, stvarno samo kad zatreba. Da se tako upotrebljava, ne bi bilo problema. Vjerujem da određena rodilišta i neki liječnici pretjeruju sa primjenom, ali kao da je situacija u zadnje vrijeme bolja. Prema pričama s poroda.
> 
> Najbolje je na porod doći pripremljena, očekujući ometanje, ali ne obazirati se, svjesna svoga tijela i bebe koja dolazi na svijet, sigurna u sebe. Tko to može, neće mu smetati nikakva ometanja i oksitocin će se pravilno lučiti.


slažem se
samo što nije lako zanemariti ometanja kad ti spomenu da se beba muči ili što već
dovoljno je što rađaš pa te netko još i ometa
ja se, na moju veliku žalost, nisam mogla skroz izolirati od okoline  :Undecided:

----------


## mikka

beti, nije to tako lako, jer ne odlucuje racionalni dio mozga kako ce porod ici, nego onaj primarni, iskonski. dzaba ti odluka kad tvoja "majmunica" kuzi opasnost. e sad, neke se zene osjecaju ugodno i sigurno u bolnici, neke ne. neke uz muza, neke uz frendicu, mamu.. 100 zena 100 poroda. zato je bitno da se okolina prilagodava rodilji, a ne obratno, no to nazalost nije i ne moze biti slucaj u ovakvim uvjetima. neke imaju srece pa im se sve poklopi, ali ja za sebe ne zelim da mi faktor srece odlucuje o tako bitnoj stvari kao sto je porod. valjda sam previse razmazena  :Grin:

----------


## nijntje

receno mi je da cu moguce imati inducirani (ako se potvrdi pre-eklampsija) i skroz sam razocarana. eh ovdje (NL) koriste gel kod ako usce materice nije zrelo a drip ako jeste (i drip ako gelx2 ne djeluje). skroz sam zbunjena jer ne znam ni za jedan inducirani koji je prosao ok... posto sam strogi pobornik epiduralne, kada se kod induciranog moze dati najranije?

----------


## Beti3

Kako ne znaš ni za jedan inducirani koji je prošao OK? Ima ih, ima. ( Imam i ja jedan.) Ne brini, sigurno si u dobrim rukama. Želim tebi i bebi sve najnajbolje.

----------


## casa

Stvarno sam načelno protiv indukcije, ali budući živimo tu gdje živimo vjerujem da je ponekad indukcija bolje rješenje. Naravno, ako žena pristane hladne glave. Meni je stvarno drago da su doktori u splitskom novom rodilištu po kojemu se tako često pjuje, bili dovoljno suradljivi i razumni da mi na moj zahtjev u 43. tjednu trudnoće s urednom plodnom vodom, otvorenoj četiri prsta daju malo dripa. Živim u malom mjestu iz kojeg mi, kako je makarsko rodilište zatvoreno treba sat i više do Splita, a to mi je biio treći porod, a i prethodna dva su bila brza. U idealnom svijetu ne bih tražila indukciju već bih rodila u svom domu uz obrazovanu, iskusnu babicu s rodilište na desetak minuta udaljenosti za slučaj da nešto krene naopako. Ali ne živimo u takvom svijetu i meni je drago da doktori ne uzimaju samo medicinske razloge za indukciju, nego i one praktične. Pa im je jasno da ja ne mogu čekati na prirodni porod danima u hotelu u Splitu, jer imam djecu kojima treba mama. Divim se svim ženama koje su odlučile roditi kod kuće i nadam se da ću i sama skupiti hrabrosti za to sljedeći put, ali tada nisam bila spremna. Uglavnom, čini mi se da ni indukcija nije toliko štetna... Štetnije je roditi u uvjetima na koje rodilja ne pristaje. Žalosno je da je meni bilo prihvatljivije nasilno izgurati bebicu nego roditi u kolima Hitne iz Makarske s liječnikom oće prakse... Mislim izbori su strašni po rodilje. Smeta me kad se žene koje su inducirane smatraju manje brižnim i nekako neupućenijim.

----------


## pulinka

> Slazem se s Beti,a nekako mi tesko zamislit situaciju da rodilja ne zeli drip a ono dvije primalje ti nasilu guraju braunilu i prikopcaju drip dok se ti boris svim silama protiv istog.


Situacija sa mog porođaja-objasnila doktorici zbog čega ne želim drip -beba nije u opasnosti, otvaram se, imam relativno visoku dioptriju+povišen očni pritisak (priložila nalaz oftalmologa). Doktorica se umirujuće nasmeši i kaže-u redu, kako vi hoćete. Ali dali bismo vam infuziju glukoze jer delujete iscrpljeno (i bila sam, nakon 30 sati kontrakcija i povremenog povraćanja). Ja pristanem, sva zahvalna, i sa prvim kapima infuzije shvatim da zapravo dobijam uobičajeni koktel dripa, bensedina i ostalih gadosti. 
Mislim da se to najjasnije zove kriminalna radnja obmanjivanja pacijenta.
Ja sam se u tom trenutku predala. Bez podrške (jer u tom porodilištu ne dozvoljavaju ničije prisustvo), šta sam trebala da uradim-iščupam infuziju, svađam se-da još zaradim duplu dozu lekova za smirenje i osvećivanje lekara ne daj bože na bebi?) 
Na moje pitanje doktorici posle porođaja zašto mi je to uradila, odgovor je bio-pa, ovako je kraće trajalo...Tog dana je bila gužva u porodilištu.

Posledice po bebu su bili ogromni hematomi, bljuckanje i letargija celog tog prvog dana, po mene "samo" ogromna epiziotomija. 
Moje telo se oporavilo verovatno mnogo brže nego da sam imala carski, ali imam utisak da bi carskim rezom beba prošla bolje. 
Što se tiče mog poverenja u doktore, ono je umrlo tokom mog porođaja i teško da će ikad uskrsnuti.

Tako da, koliko god neverovatna zvučala, treba se u nekim porodilištima pripremiti i za borbu protiv ovakve situacije.

----------


## mikka

isuse pulinka uzas, bas mi je zao

to je takvo ponizenje kad zenu u trudovima smatraju ko ludakinju

mos si mislit da bi bilo tako da muskarci radaju

----------


## nijntje

oj joj joj pulinka  :Sad:  ma ja sam to sve znala dok sam zivjela na nasim prostorima, i znala da se 110% nikad ali nikad ne bih porodila dole. U pravu si, takve radnje su cisti KRIMINAL protiv pacijenta. Sram ih bilo!!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

casa, skroz mi je razumljiv tvoj izbor i mislim da ga nitko suvisao ne bi trebao osuđivati, baš naprotiv.

pulinka, uh  :Sad:  ...
  strašno je to kako pokazuju "poštovanje" prema rodiljama,
ako se nešto mora promijeniti onda je to taj odnos, i prema rodiljama i prema djeci.

----------


## pulinka

Hvala na podršci  :Smile: .
Sad, bilo pa prošlo, nadam se da su takve situacije kao moja stvarno jako, jako retke, ali sam htela da ilustrujem kako nekad ni najbolja edukacija porodilje nije dovoljna ako ona nasedne na prostu prevaru, kao ja  :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------


## casa

Takve prevare su straašne i što je najgore, čini mi se, iz razgovora s prijeteljem ginekologom da ljudi koji ih čine uopće ne vide problem u njima. Prije 10 godina kad sam prvo dijete rodila u Petrovoj doktor u smjeni je nakon što sam istisnula  dijete komentirao babici, da sam fala Bogu, ja bila brza, a ne kao ona do mene. I kao pogledao na sat pa rekao babici da joj da jače drip da rodi prije kraja smjene. Čula na vlastite uši....

----------


## choko

Moj prvi porod je prošao sa dripom, vodenjak pukao  ujutro ,Spremila se za bolnicu, pregled , jedan prst otvorena , prvorotkinja Ajmo na drip. Iskreno nisam niti skuzila a već sam bila spojena.nitko me nije pitao, upozorio, uputio u daljnji tok. I naravno da mi se to nije svidjelo . Od 12 do 17:33 je sve to skupa trajalo, trudovi su bolni, brz razmaka i uvijek najaci. U 17 u su me prvi put pogledali jad sam im rekla da ja moram na wc da je klistir proradio?! To naravno nije bio klistir nego sam ja bila spremna za radaonu . I iskreno tih 33 minute mogu opisati kao najljepše  i životu . Uz dobru babicu, muza ja bol

----------


## choko

Slučajno otišao odgovor prije vremena  :Smile: 
Meni je taj dio bio Predivan , bezbolan jedino malo naporan pred kraj . Babica mi je govorila Sta trebam raditi , muž je disao i tiskao sa mnom i moj N . Se rodio bez da su mi rezali medicu. Nakon toga sam mogla trčati maraton s njim u rukama  :Smile: ))

A moj drugi porod je siguran carski kroz 3 tj zbog placenta previe ... Samo znam od svega toga da mi je želja biti budna samo da ju vidim , da imamo prvi kontakt i ljubnemo se  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> *Ana.m* imaš oba iskustva. Misliš li da si pogriješila kada si nakon induciranog izabrala elektivni carski rez?


Kasno palim, ali...Ne mislim da sam pogriješila. Nisam nikad požalila, zapravo, nisam nikada ni pomislila da je moglo ili trebalo nekako drugačije...

----------


## Anemona

Muci me dilema iz naslova: indukcija ili carski?
Zbog gestacijskog dijabetesa na inzulinu  radi se indukcija, najkasnije u 39. tjednu.
Da li je od "indukcije na hladno", "bolji" carski?
Da li u Petrovoj mogu pronaci dr koji ce sagledati cijelu situaciju i predloziti najpametnije rjesenje?

----------


## nicky_111

Imala sam indukciju (prvo gel, pa bušenje vodenjaka i drip) zbog preeklampsije u 37+6 koja je završila carskim rezom jer porod nije napredovao. Kako su mi dali epiduralnu trudove uz epi nisam ni osjetila. 

A što se carskog tiče, drugi dan sam bila na nogama uz njihovu pomoć a treći dan sam se sama ustajala. Zapravo me najviše smetao dren i kateter (imala 3 dana na intenzivnoj). Poslije, ok, nije skroz bezbolno al sam kroz 5 dana bila dovoljno ok da mi nije predstavljalo problem za normalno funkcioniranje. Osim prvi dan poslije nisam pila ništa protiv bolova..

Teško je reći što će za tebe biti bolje, možda ti indukcija prođe bez problema i brzo se otvoriš i rodiš bez posljedica, a možda nakon x sati završiš na carskom. Nažalost nitko ti unaprijed nebu znao reći koji će te scenarij dočekati.

----------


## jelena.O

moj drugi porod je počeo kao indukcijski ( prvi je bio carski), i meni je naraso tlak i onda sam pod hitno završila na carskom. treći je odmah rečeno da će carski

----------


## rena7

Nisam probala carski, ali da sad moram na indukciju- digla bi kredit da platim carski. Ni nakon 10 godina nisam zaboravila.

----------


## mamaD&I

Prvi  porod 39+6 vaginalni, vodenjak otišao oko 5h ujutro, u bolnicu došli oko 9.00h, u rađaonu u 11.30h a rodila u 14.05h.
Reklo bi se bio porod za poželjet, da je bolilo, bolilo je, imala sam samo četiri šava, ali nije bilo prestrašno i sva sreća nije dugo trajalo.
Drugi porod 41+3 carski rez, spinalna anestezija, došla u op. salu u 10.30, pa sve pripreme, infuzija anestezija,  a bebač zaplakao u 10.47h
Meni je lakše bilo rodit na carski, bolilo me malo nakon operacije, ništa prestrašno, dok kod prvog vaginalnog poroda me bolilo prije samog poroda, 
za vrijeme i još nakon, te šavovi te hemoroidi, užas.

----------

